# Fca outdoor 3d canadian championship



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*nationals*

pretty sure you shoot 3 days best of luck :darkbeer:


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

you will shoot 3 days, we did last year in Dauphin anyway.. its a blast!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

You can check the schedule on the website : http://www.ftaq.qc.ca/Chp/2009/3D/index_eg.html

You can also contact "thebeaver", he is the organizer!


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*Questions about national 3D ? I'm ready to answer.*

The national 3D is ready, i'm just back from the field and all course are set up and ready to receive the target. The 3 course will be different, course #1 the target will be from PACM at www.ciblepacm.com for those of you who want to see the target before, the course # 2 will be from McKenzie targets and course # 3 is a mix of the 2 company.
On thursday july 23th that will be the welcome barbecue (free for all shooters) but the beer is not free (OK coptor doctor but i waiting for you with my personal reserve))
The friday july 24th there is nothing special at the big top but there is a big fair down town with roundabout (for child and adult) and there's some show during the night.
On saturday 25th, there is the banquet and a party after and may be a band who play 1980's music and a giveaway during the party with bows, dz of arrows,targets, GPS, hunting stuff and more...
The sunday is the last day with the grand prix shoot off and medal ceremony.

If you have questions about the national 3D, i will do my best to answer as well as i will be able.

Hope to see a lot of you there
Gaetan Chairman of the organizing commitee


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

What vendors will be there?


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

who do i check with to make sure that i have a reserved spot for camping?


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Crashman said:


> What vendors will be there?


Monsen's sporting good will be there with Hoyt and Mathews
APA archery
Vortex optics
Toxofil (archer clothing)
B.C. Sports (archery,hunting and fishing store)
PACM 3D target and target for practice

I'm talking with few others but no official answer at this time, i'm waiting for the answer of North Sylva with Bowtech and Porcupine creek supply with PSE.

Gaetan


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

lastcall21 said:


> who do i check with to make sure that i have a reserved spot for camping?


I'd checked and your spot was reserved by myself at the campground 

Gaetan


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks,,,i just wanted to make sure...


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

How far is the camping from the event site? Is there spots still available?


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Crashman said:


> How far is the camping from the event site? Is there spots still available?


The campsite is around two km from the shoot range. There is still some site available. 

Gaétan


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*2009 3D championship logo*

Hi,

You will see at the following thread the logo of the 2009 3D canadian championship, the logo was made by Toxofil who is a sponsor of the championship and this logo is on the official shirt of the championship.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=964642

Gaetan


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

*news for national*

Hi,
A fresh new, i'd just finish an agreement with a band :rockband:for the banquet saturday night for people who want to dance and have fun, music will be 70's and 80's rock music and a DJ between each set, bar :darkbeer: and i'm trying to have a shuttle for the after party to get back to the hotel.

Gaetan :cheers:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*sat night*

Gaeten if we did not book for sat night can we buy tickets at registration and how are the prizes awarded at sat night party.....


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Gaeten if we did not book for sat night can we buy tickets at registration and how are the prizes awarded at sat night party.....


Yes you will be able to buy your ticket at the registration desk, your participation at the tournament as a shooter will allow to you a chance to win a prize among many (bows as alphamax from Hoyt, Reezen from Mathew, PSE, APA etc) and many other kind of prizes. And your banquet ticket will give you a chance (if you are there) on many other prizes (GPS, Sportchief hunting suit, scouting camera, binoculars etc).
Is this answered ?

Gaetan


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yes and thanks*

I will be at sat night dinner with a guest of course ... can`t wait to win a bow and then a door prize lol lol lol any novelty shoots...


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Oye...they were predicting rain Thursday to Sunday, but now it has changed to only rain 2 of the 4 days...I hope it keeps getting better.

Gaetan, Carl will be up there tomorrow (Wed) Can you keep me a spot beside his campsite?

Merci...Serge Picard


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

serge no spot for you ,they said you snore.


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Pic said:


> Oye...they were predicting rain Thursday to Sunday, but now it has changed to only rain 2 of the 4 days...I hope it keeps getting better.
> 
> Gaetan, Carl will be up there tomorrow (Wed) Can you keep me a spot beside his campsite?
> 
> Merci...Serge Picard


Yes, Your campsite is close to his spot, also with Rick Steep, Charles Kelly and some other guys ...

Gaetan


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

rossetti said:


> serge no spot for you ,they said you snore.


 Hey Tony, you're right but he is there and you ???? I didn't saw your registration.:wink:


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

yes im there


----------



## thebeaver (Jul 5, 2005)

Excellent that's a good news :thumbs_up


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Merci Gaetan....


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

rossetti said:


> serge no spot for you ,they said you snore.


NEVER!!! Well.....ok, maybe some times...:mg:

See you there.

Serge


----------

